# Bondage



## antaeus (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Big (Mar 9, 2010)

would have been much better with rope...


----------



## bennielou (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, just my personal preferrences, but I think the photo is a bit over exposed and way over sharpened.
It's a pretty girl and nice lighting, but I think those two things are hurting the photo.


----------

